# KoC's Ultimate Unit game #3 (Troop edition)



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Welcome to KoC's *Ultimate Unit* game #3.

Will be handing out a little more +rep this time too!

Rules are slightly changed (again) from the last game.
Be sure to read the details below!

_You must think of a unit that is a Troop choice.
Yes, it MUST be a Troops choice.

You have 200 points to spend on the unit.
NO VEHICLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No reserves, deep strike, or outflank.

No terrain.

Send the details of the unit to me via PM, and you will be entered into the tournament._

Players will be randomly paired, and play in a knockout-style tournament until there is 1 person left.
The method of battle i will be using is as followed...

_ROUND 1
- Units are placed exactly 12" apart.
- Unit 1 has a movement phase, followed by a shooting phase.
- Units are placed back exactly 12" apart.
- Unit 2 has a movement phase, followed by a shooting phase.
- Units are placed in base-to-base with unit 1 counting as charging.

ROUND 2
- Units are placed exactly 12" apart.
- Unit 2 has a movement phase, followed by a shooting phase.
- Units are placed back exactly 12" apart.
- Unit 1 has a movement phase, followed by a shooting phase.
- Units are placed in base-to-base with unit 2 counting as charging._

If a unit rapid-fires, then it will be unable to gain the benefits of charging that round.

Victory points will be calculated on a "per-model" basis, and added up from both rounds to calculate a winner.
If both units are basically tied from both rounds, then i will run the battle a second time.
All shooting and combat will be rolled by me with dice.

Blast weapons have a 50% chance to hit, and will count as hitting D6+2 models with a 25mm base or D6 models with a 40mm base.
Large Blast weapons have a 66% chance to hit, and will count as hitting D6+4 models with a 25mm base, or D6+2 models with a 40mm base.
Any Template weapons will count as hitting D6+1 models with a 25mm base or D6-1 models with a 40mm base, providing they moved at least 6".


The 2 players that are eliminated before the final round (equal 3rd place) will receive a medal each, along with +8 rep.
The player who is eliminated in the final round (2nd place) will receive a medal, along with +12 rep.
The player who is the last one standing (1st place) will receive a medal, +16 rep, and ultimate bragging rights!

Before i roll any dice, i will also give out +5rep for a "KoC favoured unit" award.
This will go to the person who submits a unit that i personally find either unique, fluffy, or just makes me rofl. 

I will announce when i have got enough players in this thread, and will be posting results from every round.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Message sent!


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Message sent.

Also, random fact but it's 1:30 AM here. Lawl.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

PM sent. We are ready :wild:


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Message sent. Glad to be know i won't be seeing thos THSS termies anymore!

and a quick question- what if a unit is a potential troop? Deathwing termies spring to mind. I assume that the units have to be a 'natural' troop choice?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

coke123 said:


> Message sent. Glad to be know i won't be seeing thos THSS termies anymore!
> 
> and a quick question- what if a unit is a potential troop? Deathwing termies spring to mind. I assume that the units have to be a 'natural' troop choice?


I thought about putting something in the first post regarding this, but didn't worry about it.

Taking certain special characters can make an Elite choice a Troop in a NORMAL game.... however you NEED to take the special character.
As you cant take the special character, then you wont be able to take the unit as a Troops choice. 

So that means no Sanguinary Guard, no Deathwing Terminators, no Nobz, no Fenrisian Wolves, etc.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Message sent, Time to crack a few skulls!


----------



## Forty Three (Jun 20, 2008)

aaand I'm in again! this time I'll take first! :threaten:

43


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow, there are going to be some quite humerus matches in the first round!
Got enough entrants so far for the first 5 games, and 2 of the 5 games are between almost identical units!
At least they will be close! :laugh:


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Why do i get the feeling that it'll be mine? :scratchhead:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

The Thunder of KayVaan said:


> Why do i get the feeling that it'll be mine? :scratchhead:


Might be, might not be. 
Im not going to give anything away until i have all 32 entrants.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh, is my first list fine then? I wasn't sure because of something in there...


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

The Thunder of KayVaan said:


> Oh, is my first list fine then? I wasn't sure because of something in there...


PM sent...


----------



## Desecai (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm imagining lots of Lash Whip Warrior mirror matches


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Dont tell me that someone stole *my* bright idea... (Yes, mine, I was the fastest to send!)


----------



## Oibade (Oct 10, 2010)

Sent! :biggrin:

Looking forward to the battle!


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok, so the thread has been up for less than 2 hours and i already have 16 entrants.

If it goes over 32 entrants, then ill let it keep going.
Ill stop after a day or 2.

I will probably have to run byes. If there needs to be a bye in a round, then ill just randomly determine a person to have a bye. A player wont be able to have any more than 1 bye throughout the tournament.

This is assuming the number of entrants goes over 32 and under 64.....


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Ok, so the thread has been up for less than 2 hours and i already have 16 entrants.


I told you that everyone wants to join...


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> Might be, might not be.
> Im not going to give anything away until i have all 32 entrants.


KoC- International Cheese of Mystery! :laugh:

Looking forward to it!



Desecai said:


> I'm imagining lots of Lash Whip Warrior mirror matches


I didn't realise Warriors were troops... aren't they elite/HQ?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah Warriors are Troops. Sucks for everyone else who doesn't have lashwhip 3 wound infantry with power weapons heh.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Holy shitballs! Oh well, we'll just have to see what happens.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

PM sent; good luck everyone.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I will enter the same thing as last time.


----------



## Professor Pumpkin (Jun 25, 2010)

I'll send you a PM later today, not got my codex on me right now.


----------



## Jernmajoren (May 5, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

PM sent. Good luck troops.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

PM sent. Also, what happens if you shoot a rapid fire weapon, but was also relentless. Would you still gain the bonuses for charging?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I would say yes.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Pm sent Glad I placed last time!


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

PM sent, might need to tweek point cost as I don't have my codex on me atm.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

How many entries we got mate?


----------



## Raging Platipus (Aug 21, 2010)

Dont know if I can still get in but my entry has been sent.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Entry sent :grin:

Good luck to all


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

There will be no limit to the number of entries!!!!

Keep sending the entries in!!!!


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Here is a list of the entries so far.

If your name is not on the list, then please send me a PM.

Doelago
fishywinkles
Scathainn
Zodd
coke123
Desecai
ChaosRedCorsairLord
Forty Three
The Thunder of KayVaan
Sethis
Jack Mac
Oibade
theoldnag
Dies Irae
Ultra111
Cocakoala
zas240
Khorothis
Daniel Harper
Jernmajoren
Shadowfane
Vaz
The Meddler
Karnax
Lord Sven Kittyclaw
Drannith
the Autarch
Raging Platipus
Ascendant
Dawnstar
Sasha Nein

Thats 31 legal entries so far.
There were another 8 or 9 entries, but they were illegal.
I have replied to the people and let them know that they need to change them.

Lets try and aim for 50 entries!!!! :grin:


----------



## Sausage (Dec 11, 2010)

hmmm message sent lets see if i survive the first round


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Sausage and Aramoro have been added to the list.

The cut-off time will be exactly 20 hours from the time of this post.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

C`mon people, sign up for this!


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

It's a pretty solid list of contenders from what I see. If we don't get to a 'nice number' am I correct in assuming that you'll create filler units?

c'mon everyone, join in!


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Got 36 entrants at the moment.
Might leave it at that.

Round 1
36 > 18

Round 2
18 > 9

Person with the least number of rounds won so far (which will obviously be 2) will be eliminated in addition to the other 9.
If there is more than 1 entry that has only won 2 rounds, then they will face each other with the loser being eliminated.

Round 3
8 > 4

Round 4
4 > 2

Round 5
2 > 1


Good luck everyone, and results will hopefully be posted within the next few hours.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

The winner of the KoC favoured unit goes to Shadowfane for his 11 Necron Warriors!

I was hoping somebody was going to take something ridiculous like Grots or something, but Necron Warriors i guess are the next closest thing. 
With I2 and WBB being of little-to-no benefit, they get the prize.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

ROUND 1 MATCHUPS

--------------------

Doelago
7 Grey Knights
- Justicar

vs

fishywinkles
6 Grey knights
- Justicar w Refractor Field
- Incinerator

--------------------

Scathainn
6 Plague Marines
- Champ w Power Weapon
- 2 Plasmaguns

vs

Zodd
8 Death Company
- Powerfist
- Powersword

--------------------

coke123
7 Grey Knights
- Justicar

vs

Desecai
20 Storm Guardians
- Warlock
- Enhance

--------------------

ChaosRedCorsairLord
4 Tyranid Warriors
- Boneswords + Lashwhips
- Devourers
- Toxin Sacs

vs

Forty Three
10 Grey Hunters
- Power Weapon
- 2 Plasmaguns
- Wolf Standard
- Mark of the Wolven

--------------------

The Thunder of KayVaan
10 Veterans
- Sergeant Bastonne
- Meltagun
- 2 Plasmaguns
- Demolitions

vs

Sethis
18 Storm Guardians
- 2 Flamers
- Warlock
- Enhance

--------------------

Jack Mac
15 Wyches
- 3 Hydra Gauntlets
- Hekatrix w Power Weapon

vs

Oibade
12 Plaguebearers
- Noxious Touch
- Instrument

--------------------

theoldnag
30 Termagants
- Toxin Sacs

vs

Dies Irae
8 Berzerkers
- Champ w Power Weapon

--------------------

Ultra111
27 Ork Boyz
- Nob w PK
- Shootas

vs

Cocakoala
6 Noise Marines
- Champ w Fist and Doomsiren
- 5 Sonic Blasters

--------------------

zas240
3 Infantry Squads
- 2 Flamers
- Meltagun

vs

Khorothis
8 Noise Marines
- 8 Sonic Blasters

--------------------

Daniel Harper
Veteran Squad
- 3 Plasmaguns
- Power Weapon
- Shotguns
- Demolitions

vs

Jernmajoren
10 Grey Hunters
- Power Fist
- Flamer
- Meltagun
- Wolf Standard
- Mark of the Wolven

--------------------

Shadowfane
11 Necron Warriors

vs

Vaz
30 Ork Boyz
- Rokkit
- 2 Big Shootas
- Shootas

--------------------

The Meddler
7 Death Company
- 3 Power Weapons
- 1 Plasma Pistol

vs

Karnax
7 Death Company
- 2 Power Weapons
- 1 Thunder Hammer

--------------------

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
6 Noise Marines
- Champ w Power Weapon and Doom Siren
- 5 Sonic Blasters

vs

Drannith
26 Ork Boyz
- Choppa/Slugga
- Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

--------------------

the Autarch
10 Dire Avengers
- Exarch w Power Weapon and Shimmershield
- Bladestorm
- Defend

vs

Raging Platipus
5 Thousand Sons
- Sorcerer
- Warptime

--------------------

Ascendant
7 Berzerkers
- Champ w Power Fist

vs

Dawnstar
11 Genestealers
- Broodlord (upgrade)

--------------------

Sasha Nein
13 Plaguebearers
- Instrument

vs

Sausage
15 wyches
- 2 Nets and Impalers
- Hekatrix w Agoniser

--------------------

Aramoro
4 Tyranid Warriors
- Boneswords + Lashwhips
- Devourers
- Toxin Sacs

vs

aboytervigon
3 Infantry squads (blobbed)
- Commissar w Power Weapon
- Grenade Launcher
200 points

--------------------

mynameisgrax
13 Plaguebearers
- Instrument

vs

Wusword77
5 Plague Marines
- Champ w Power Fist/c-Flamer/Plasma Pistol
- Plasmagun
- Flamer

--------------------


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

looks like there's some fun matchups in there...was tossing around some ideas with my housemate last night and our favoritte was 30 grots with 3 slavers with grotprods...lots of fun!

Glad to see there's a hunters pack in there tho 

~O


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> Doelago
> 7 Grey Knights
> - Justicar
> 
> ...


This will be interesting. Should settle the age old argument of toys vs boys...



KingOfCheese said:


> coke123
> 7 Grey Knights
> - Justicar
> 
> ...


:laugh: I was unsure of whether to take GK or go with Guardians! now I guess I'll find out!


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

on the numbers vs gear front I was looking at 10 death company vs 8 and toys...as I couldn't make my mind up a managed to utterly not enter. 

*facepalm*

~O


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Uuuuw! GKs vs. GKs... Incinerator vs. one extra Knight... I was unsure whatever or not I should have dropped an GK in favor of an Psycanon...


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Since you're only fighting troops choices, surely an incinerator would be better than a psycannon... and an extra knight better still.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Boo death by a thousand Flashlights for my guys, least I have my pew pew guns to thin them out a little.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

coke123 said:


> Since you're only fighting troops choices, surely an incinerator would be better than a psycannon... and an extra knight better still.


I figured that as well, but I still prefer an Assault/Heavy 3 weapon over flamers, but I came to the conclusion that an extra knight would be the best choice... Or so I hope...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Can someone please kill the Slugga Boyz please? =) There's a good fellow.


----------



## Desecai (Nov 10, 2010)

Go ninja guardians! Although I still can't figure out why I went with 20 guardians instead of 18 w/ 2 flamers...


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Me thinks that i be boned, Unless the demo charge kills alot of em.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow I'm facing my bro. I,ll probably get creamed though, that TH won't do much.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Damn. Im dreading those slugga boys.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

those toxin sacs are really going to help me thanks no wounding on 3s for you!


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> those toxin sacs are really going to help me thanks no wounding on 3s for you!


Oh no wounding on 4's with a reroll....wait that's better than wounding on 3's.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

.....Feeling less confident with my 27 guns and 54 shots But we all know that I am going to loose.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> .....Feeling less confident with my 27 guns and 54 shots But we all know that I am going to loose.


Oh no you'll definatly win. I only have 12 wounds across my guys. No way i'll be able to wade through all of them. This is probably the worse matchup short of melta vets I could get I think.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

It could be worst. Someone could be cheesy enough to have used the craftworld eldar codex and use the wraithlord from iyandan as a troops choice


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

The Thunder of KayVaan said:


> It could be worst. Someone could be cheesy enough to have used the craftworld eldar codex and use the wraithlord from iyandan as a troops choice


dammit why didnt i do that :laugh:


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Aww poo, those Genestealers have me pretty well outclassed. I guess I just have to hope for a low amount of rending wounds...

It's interesting how streamlined choices got when people could only pick troops. Seems like there is pretty strong consensus as to what troops are worth using and which aren't.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Yay! Space marines for my warriors to munch on. Nom nom nom.

Haha Aramoro, great minds think alike.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Nummy nummy Death Company to munch on....

When are the results coming?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Scathainn said:


> Nummy nummy Death Company to munch on....
> 
> When are the results coming?


Soon.
Sorry, had a hard day at work, apparently i need to work stupid-long days. 

Ill work on the results now.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

No worries mate, just curious


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Here is a few i did last night. 

More coming over the next hour or 2.

--------------------

Doelago
7 Grey Knights
- Justicar

vs

fishywinkles
6 Grey knights
- Justicar w Refractor Field
- Incinerator

Round 1
Doelago shoots first, managing 8 wounds. 1 had to be allocated to the Justicar which he failed, and 2 GK failed their saves.
Fishywinkles shoots back, and manages to kill 3 of Doelago's GK's.
Doelago assaults, killing 2 GK, and Fishywinkles manages to kill 1.
Doelago finishes them off in the next round of combat.

Round 2
Fishywinkles fires first and manages no kills, but Doelago fires back killing 1.
Fishywinkles assaults and kills 1, but Doelago attacks back killing 2.
Fishywinkles kills 2 in the next round of combat, but Doelago kills the Justicar and another GK.
Doelago finishes him off in the next round of combat.

Win to Doelago.

--------------------

Scathainn
6 Plague Marines
- Champ w Power Weapon
- 2 Plasmaguns

vs

Zodd
8 Death Company
- Powerfist
- Powersword

Round 1
Plague Marines shoot first, and manage to kill 4 Death Company!
The Death Company shoot back, but manage no kills.
The Death Company assaults and kills 2 Plague Marines, and the PM's manage no kills in return.
The PM's fail one of their No Retreat saves and FNP, and dies.
4 DC left vs 3 PM's.
The PM's manage to kill 2 more DC, but the DC finish the PM's off.

Round 2
The DC dont manage to kill any PM's shooting, but the PM's manage to kill all but 2 normal DC models in shooting.
The DC assault and manage to kill 3, but the PM's finish them off.

A VERY close win to the Plague Marines!

--------------------

coke123
7 Grey Knights
- Justicar

vs

Desecai
20 Storm Guardians
- Warlock
- Enhance

Round 1
The GK shoot first and manage to kill 11 Guardians, and the Guardians manage no kills in return.
The GK charge but suffer 2 casualties before killing 6 more Guardians.
The Guardians are caught by a sweeping advance and wiped out.

Round 2
The Guardians shoot first, killing 1 GK.
The GK shoot back, killing 6 Guardians.
The Guardians charge and dont manage to kill anything, and the GK killing 1 in return.
Next round of combat and the Guardians only manage 1 kill, and take 4 casualties.
The Guardians kill another 2 GK's, but take 2 casualties.
Next round of combat and the Guardians dont manage any kills, and the GK kill 2 more Guardians.
Next round of combat and the Guardians get them down to a lone Justicar, and the Justicar kills another 2 Guardians.
2 Guardians and 1 Warlock vs 1 Justicar.
The Guardians finish off the Justicar in the next round of combat.

Overall winner is the Grey Knights, thanks to Round 1.

--------------------

ChaosRedCorsairLord
4 Tyranid Warriors
- Boneswords + Lashwhips
- Devourers
- Toxin Sacs

vs

Forty Three
10 Grey Hunters
- Power Weapon
- 2 Plasmaguns
- Wolf Standard
- Mark of the Wolven

Round 1
The Warriors fire first, and manage to kill 3 GH's.
The GH fire back, and manage to kill 1 Warrior and take 2 wounds off another.
The Warriors assault and manage to kill 4 more GH, and the GH manage to take 4 wounds off the Warriors (bringing them down to 1 Warrior on 3 wounds.
Next round of combat and the Warrior manages to kill another GH (bringing them down to 2 models), but the GH dont manage to wound the Warrior.
Next round of combat and the Warrior finishes off the GH.

Round 2
The GH shoot first, and manage to kill 2 Warriors.
The Warriors fire back, but dont get any kills.
The Warriors manage to kill 2 GH in combat, and the GH deal 2 wounds to a Warrior.
Next round of combat and the Warriors manage to kill 5 GH's!
The GH's strike back but dont manage to deal any wounds.
The GH's fail their morale test, fall back, caught by the sweeping advance, and fail 3 of their 5 No Retreat saves from ATSKNF.

Win to the Warriors.

--------------------


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Ooh, poor Grey Hunters. Good build, bad matchup for them. Pity they didn't have meltas and a fist, I find warriors impossible to kill without doubling out.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> Doelago
> 7 Grey Knights
> - Justicar
> 
> ...


So I guess it is boys before toys!



KingOfCheese said:


> coke123
> 7 Grey Knights
> - Justicar
> 
> ...


Looks like I made the right choice! That warlock had me really worried. Totally psyched for the next round. I hope it isn't versus Doelago, it'd be a shame for it to come right down to luck...


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

coke123 said:


> So I guess it is boys before toys!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I made the right choice! That warlock had me really worried. Totally psyched for the next round. I hope it isn't versus Doelago, it'd be a shame for it to come right down to luck...


Your against the Warriors next round.

If you win against the Warriors, and Doelago is against the PM's.
If both you and Doelago win your next game, then you will be fighting against each other in round 3.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Gooooooooo Nurgle!

I'm ready to beat in some Corpse-God worshipers next... all in good sportsmanship, of course


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Doelago
> 7 Grey Knights
> - Justicar
> 
> ...


I am so proud of my noble Grey Knights! They proved that they dont need flamers to kill stuff, and they actually managed to shoot something to death! If I remember correctly they did not manage to kill a single ST in the last game... 

_*"Daemons and heretics will fall before us."*_


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I'm scared shitless whats going to happen to my rock band. :shok:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm hoping weight of numbers will give me an advantage over those noise marines, good luck to cokekoala though k:

Look forward to rest of results.


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

Good luck to you too Ultra. Come on quality over quantity!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I hope all of those 10+ units lose their first games... My GKs would probably fare better against low number units...


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Doelago said:


> I hope all of those 10+ units lose their first games... My GKs would probably fare better against low number units...


My unit is identical to yours, and I still managed to beat 20 storm guardians... if anything it's the elite stuff that can actually hurt you that should be of concern.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Such as Plague Marines... :victory:


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Or my vets


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Scathainn said:


> Such as Plague Marines... :victory:





The Thunder of KayVaan said:


> Or my vets


My thoughts exactly. Although I'm extremely interested to see how the vets do against those storm guardians...and plaguemarines should remember that justicars have S6 power weapons :biggrin:.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Apologies for the delays. Im hoping to at least get Round 1 finished within the next 2 hours, and all of the other rounds within the next 24 hours. 

Here are some more results, the rest soon to come!

--------------------

The Thunder of KayVaan
10 Veterans
- Sergeant Bastonne
- Meltagun
- 2 Plasmaguns
- Demolitions

vs

Sethis
18 Storm Guardians
- 2 Flamers
- Warlock
- Enhance

Round 1
The Veterans shoot, and manage to kill 12 Guardians.
The Guardians shoot back, and manage to kill 5 Veterans.
The Guardians manage to finish the Veterans off in combat before they can strike back.

Round 2
The Guardians shoot, but only manage to kill 2 Veterans.
The Veterans fire back, killing 11 Guardians.
The Guardians charge, but dont manage any kills.
The Vets attack back, killing 2 Guardians.
Next round of combat and the Guardians kill 2 Veterans, and the Vets manage to only kill 1 Guardian.
Now its 3 Guardians + Warlock vs 5 Vets + Bastonne.
Next round of combat and the Guardians dont get any kills, but the Vets manage to kill 2 more Guardians.
Next round of combat and the Vets dont take any casualties, but manage to take down the last Guardian and Warlock.

VERY close game between the 2 rounds, but the Vets get the win by victory points.

--------------------

Jack Mac
15 Wyches
- 3 Hydra Gauntlets
- Hekatrix w Power Weapon

vs

Oibade
12 Plaguebearers
- Noxious Touch
- Instrument

Round 1
Wyches get FNP from their Combat Drugs.
The Wyches shoot, and manage to kill 2 Plaguebearers.
The Wyches charge, and manage to kill 3 Plaguebearers.
The Plaguebearers attack back, and kill 2 Wyches.
Next round of combat and neither side manages any kills.
Next round of combat and only 1 Wych goes down.
Next round of combat and 3 Plaguebearers go down, as well as 2 Wyches.
Next round of combat and neither side manages any kills.
Next round of combat and 1 Plaguebearer goes down.
Next round of combat and the Wyches finish the Plaguebearers off.

Round 2
Wyches get +1WS from combat drugs.
The Wyches shoot, and manage to kill 3 Plaguebearers.
The Plaguebearers charge, but strike last.
The Wyches manage to kill 3 Plaguebearers before they can strike back, and the Plaguebearers kill 2 Wyches in return.
Next round of combat and another 3 Plaguebearers go down, and no Wyches.
Next round of combat and the Wyches finish them off.

Win to the Wyches.

--------------------

theoldnag
30 Termagants
- Toxin Sacs

vs

Dies Irae
8 Berzerkers
- Champ w Power Weapon

Round 1
The Termagants shoot first and manage to kill 2 Berzerkers, and the Berzerkers kill 4 Termagants in return.
The Termagants charge and manage to kill 3 Berzerkers, and the Berzerkers kill 8 Gaunts.
The Gaunts fail their leadership, fall back, and are caught by a sweeping advance.

Round 2
The Berzerkers kill 4 Gaunts in shooting, and the Gaunts kill 2 Berzerkers.
The Berzerkers charge and kill 11 Termagants, while the Termagants only manage to kill 1 Berzerker.
The Termagants fail their morale test, fall back, caught by a sweeping advance, and wiped out.

Win goes to the Berzerkers.

--------------------


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh yeah! I was expecting for my Vets to die by flamers though... Ah well. Better luck next time Sethis! :grin:


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations to Scathainn. It was a good fight though and good luck in the next round


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Aye, you were a worthy opponent, good sir!


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

--------------------

Ultra111
27 Ork Boyz
- Nob w PK
- Shootas

vs

Cocakoala
6 Noise Marines
- Champ w Fist and Doomsiren
- 5 Sonic Blasters

Round 1
The Orks shoot first, and manage to kill 3 Noise Marines.
The Noise Marines shoot back, and manage to kill 7 Orks.
The Orks charge, and the Noise Marines manage to kill 2 more Boyz before they get absolutely raped in combat.

Round 2
The Noise Marines shoot first, but only manage to kill 5 Orks.
The Orks shoot back, and with some lucky rolling manage to kill all of the Noise marines!

Win to the Orks.

--------------------

zas240
3 Infantry Squads
- 2 Flamers
- Meltagun

vs

Khorothis
8 Noise Marines
- 8 Sonic Blasters

Round 1
The Infantry shoots first, and manages to wipe out all 8 Noise Marines.

Round 2
The Noise Marines shoot first and manage to kill 8 Infantry, and the Infantry still manage to kill all but 1 Noise Marine.
The Noise Marine manages to get another kill in combat, but is slaughtered.

Win to the Infantry.

--------------------

Daniel Harper
Veteran Squad
- 3 Plasmaguns
- Power Weapon
- Shotguns
- Demolitions

vs

Jernmajoren
10 Grey Hunters
- Power Fist
- Flamer
- Meltagun
- Wolf Standard
- Mark of the Wolven

Round 1
The Infantry shoot first, and manage to kill all of the Grey Hunters.

Round 2
The Grey Hunters shoot first, and manage to kill 5 Vets.
The Vets shoot back, killing all but the Powerfist and the MotW GH's.
The GH manage to kill another 2 Vets in combat, but the Vets manage 2 kills with the Power Weapon.

Win to the Vets. 

--------------------

Shadowfane
11 Necron Warriors

vs

Vaz
30 Ork Boyz
- Rokkit
- 2 Big Shootas
- Shootas

Round 1
The Warriors shoot first and kill 6 Orks, but the Orks manage 7 kills in return.
The Orks manage to finish them off in combat before they can strike back.

Round 2
The Orks manage to kill 4 Necrons in shooting, but the Necrons manage 5 kills in return.
The Orks charge, and annihilate the Necrons in combat.

--------------------


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Whoop, numbers over quality wins again, thank god for only having 12" range; unlucky cocakoala.

I can seee weight of numbers doing well in a troop tournament to be honest; hence why I chose what I did :laugh:


----------



## Jernmajoren (May 5, 2009)

Congrats on the win Daniel seems the Emperor favored you this day. :threaten:
On average we should have wiped each other out by our respective 1st turn shooting, but guess I had some abyssmal dice.. If 16 bolter shots + 1d6+1 flamer hits + 1 meltagun = 5 dead guardsmen it doesn't get much worse lol :laugh:
Oh well, good luck everyone and may the best guardsman win! :grin:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

The epic Death Company battle!!!!

--------------------

The Meddler
7 Death Company
- 3 Power Weapons
- 1 Plasma Pistol

vs

Karnax
7 Death Company
- 2 Power Weapons
- 1 Thunder Hammer

Round 1
Meddler shoots first, killing 1 of Karnax's DC.
Karnax shoots back, killing 2!
Meddler charges, and manages to kill all except for the TH, which fails to hit.
Karnax's last DC dies from No Retreat.

Round 2
Karnax shoots, killing 1 of Meddlers DC.
Meddler shoots back, killing 1 of Karnax's DC.
Karnax assaults, and manages to kill 4 of Meddler's DC before he strikes back and kills 2 in return.
The TH strikes, killing the last 2 of Meddlers DC.

Quite possibly one of the fastest and closest games yet!
It was basically the +1A +1I and +1S on the charge that gave the charger an easy win.
In the end though, Meddler won by 1 model. Had the TH killed a DC (which more often than not it should) then the game would have been a draw. 
Very evenly matched game, with the luck going to Meddler.

--------------------


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

The Emperor Protects. I was eagerly awaiting our match Jenmajoren, thanks for the congrats. Hooray for hand held battle cannons.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Almost finished the rest of them.
Just 3 more to go, and ill post all of the results so far, along with the match-ups for the 2nd round.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Almost finished the rest of them.
> Just 3 more to go, and ill post all of the results so far, along with the match-ups for the 2nd round.


Looking forward to it mate :victory:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

--------------------

Doelago
7 Grey Knights
- Justicar

vs

fishywinkles
6 Grey knights
- Justicar w Refractor Field
- Incinerator

Round 1
Doelago shoots first, managing 8 wounds. 1 had to be allocated to the Justicar which he failed, and 2 GK failed their saves.
Fishywinkles shoots back, and manages to kill 3 of Doelago's GK's.
Doelago assaults, killing 2 GK, and Fishywinkles manages to kill 1.
Doelago finishes them off in the next round of combat.

Round 2
Fishywinkles fires first and manages no kills, but Doelago fires back killing 1.
Fishywinkles assaults and kills 1, but Doelago attacks back killing 2.
Fishywinkles kills 2 in the next round of combat, but Doelago kills the Justicar and another GK.
Doelago finishes him off in the next round of combat.

Win to Doelago.

--------------------

Scathainn
6 Plague Marines
- Champ w Power Weapon
- 2 Plasmaguns

vs

Zodd
8 Death Company
- Powerfist
- Powersword

Round 1
Plague Marines shoot first, and manage to kill 4 Death Company!
The Death Company shoot back, but manage no kills.
The Death Company assaults and kills 2 Plague Marines, and the PM's manage no kills in return.
The PM's fail one of their No Retreat saves and FNP, and dies.
4 DC left vs 3 PM's.
The PM's manage to kill 2 more DC, but the DC finish the PM's off.

Round 2
The DC dont manage to kill any PM's shooting, but the PM's manage to kill all but 2 normal DC models in shooting.
The DC assault and manage to kill 3, but the PM's finish them off.

A VERY close win to the Plague Marines!

--------------------

coke123
7 Grey Knights
- Justicar

vs

Desecai
20 Storm Guardians
- Warlock
- Enhance

Round 1
The GK shoot first and manage to kill 11 Guardians, and the Guardians manage no kills in return.
The GK charge but suffer 2 casualties before killing 6 more Guardians.
The Guardians are caught by a sweeping advance and wiped out.

Round 2
The Guardians shoot first, killing 1 GK.
The GK shoot back, killing 6 Guardians.
The Guardians charge and dont manage to kill anything, and the GK killing 1 in return.
Next round of combat and the Guardians only manage 1 kill, and take 4 casualties.
The Guardians kill another 2 GK's, but take 2 casualties.
Next round of combat and the Guardians dont manage any kills, and the GK kill 2 more Guardians.
Next round of combat and the Guardians get them down to a lone Justicar, and the Justicar kills another 2 Guardians.
2 Guardians and 1 Warlock vs 1 Justicar.
The Guardians finish off the Justicar in the next round of combat.

Overall winner is the Grey Knights, thanks to Round 1.

--------------------

ChaosRedCorsairLord
4 Tyranid Warriors
- Boneswords + Lashwhips
- Devourers
- Toxin Sacs

vs

Forty Three
10 Grey Hunters
- Power Weapon
- 2 Plasmaguns
- Wolf Standard
- Mark of the Wolven

Round 1
The Warriors fire first, and manage to kill 3 GH's.
The GH fire back, and manage to kill 1 Warrior and take 2 wounds off another.
The Warriors assault and manage to kill 4 more GH, and the GH manage to take 4 wounds off the Warriors (bringing them down to 1 Warrior on 3 wounds.
Next round of combat and the Warrior manages to kill another GH (bringing them down to 2 models), but the GH dont manage to wound the Warrior.
Next round of combat and the Warrior finishes off the GH.

Round 2
The GH shoot first, and manage to kill 2 Warriors.
The Warriors fire back, but dont get any kills.
The Warriors manage to kill 2 GH in combat, and the GH deal 2 wounds to a Warrior.
Next round of combat and the Warriors manage to kill 5 GH's!
The GH's strike back but dont manage to deal any wounds.
The GH's fail their morale test, fall back, caught by the sweeping advance, and fail 3 of their 5 No Retreat saves from ATSKNF.

Win to the Warriors.

--------------------

The Thunder of KayVaan
10 Veterans
- Sergeant Bastonne
- Meltagun
- 2 Plasmaguns
- Demolitions

vs

Sethis
18 Storm Guardians
- 2 Flamers
- Warlock
- Enhance

Round 1
The Veterans shoot, and manage to kill 12 Guardians.
The Guardians shoot back, and manage to kill 5 Veterans.
The Guardians manage to finish the Veterans off in combat before they can strike back.

Round 2
The Guardians shoot, but only manage to kill 2 Veterans.
The Veterans fire back, killing 11 Guardians.
The Guardians charge, but dont manage any kills.
The Vets attack back, killing 2 Guardians.
Next round of combat and the Guardians kill 2 Veterans, and the Vets manage to only kill 1 Guardian.
Now its 3 Guardians + Warlock vs 5 Vets + Bastonne.
Next round of combat and the Guardians dont get any kills, but the Vets manage to kill 2 more Guardians.
Next round of combat and the Vets dont take any casualties, but manage to take down the last Guardian and Warlock.

VERY close game between the 2 rounds, but the Vets get the win by victory points.

--------------------

Jack Mac
15 Wyches
- 3 Hydra Gauntlets
- Hekatrix w Power Weapon

vs

Oibade
12 Plaguebearers
- Noxious Touch
- Instrument

Round 1
Wyches get FNP from their Combat Drugs.
The Wyches shoot, and manage to kill 2 Plaguebearers.
The Wyches charge, and manage to kill 3 Plaguebearers.
The Plaguebearers attack back, and kill 2 Wyches.
Next round of combat and neither side manages any kills.
Next round of combat and only 1 Wych goes down.
Next round of combat and 3 Plaguebearers go down, as well as 2 Wyches.
Next round of combat and neither side manages any kills.
Next round of combat and 1 Plaguebearer goes down.
Next round of combat and the Wyches finish the Plaguebearers off.

Round 2
Wyches get +1WS from combat drugs.
The Wyches shoot, and manage to kill 3 Plaguebearers.
The Plaguebearers charge, but strike last.
The Wyches manage to kill 3 Plaguebearers before they can strike back, and the Plaguebearers kill 2 Wyches in return.
Next round of combat and another 3 Plaguebearers go down, and no Wyches.
Next round of combat and the Wyches finish them off.

Win to the Wyches.

--------------------

theoldnag
30 Termagants
- Toxin Sacs

vs

Dies Irae
8 Berzerkers
- Champ w Power Weapon

Round 1
The Termagants shoot first and manage to kill 2 Berzerkers, and the Berzerkers kill 4 Termagants in return.
The Termagants charge and manage to kill 3 Berzerkers, and the Berzerkers kill 8 Gaunts.
The Gaunts fail their leadership, fall back, and are caught by a sweeping advance.

Round 2
The Berzerkers kill 4 Gaunts in shooting, and the Gaunts kill 2 Berzerkers.
The Berzerkers charge and kill 11 Termagants, while the Termagants only manage to kill 1 Berzerker.
The Termagants fail their morale test, fall back, caught by a sweeping advance, and wiped out.

Win goes to the Berzerkers.

--------------------

Ultra111
27 Ork Boyz
- Nob w PK
- Shootas

vs

Cocakoala
6 Noise Marines
- Champ w Fist and Doomsiren
- 5 Sonic Blasters

Round 1
The Orks shoot first, and manage to kill 3 Noise Marines.
The Noise Marines shoot back, and manage to kill 7 Orks.
The Orks charge, and the Noise Marines manage to kill 2 more Boyz before they get absolutely raped in combat.

Round 2
The Noise Marines shoot first, but only manage to kill 5 Orks.
The Orks shoot back, and with some lucky rolling manage to kill all of the Noise marines!

Win to the Orks.

--------------------

zas240
3 Infantry Squads
- 2 Flamers
- Meltagun

vs

Khorothis
8 Noise Marines
- 8 Sonic Blasters

Round 1
The Infantry shoots first, and manages to wipe out all 8 Noise Marines.

Round 2
The Noise Marines shoot first and manage to kill 8 Infantry, and the Infantry still manage to kill all but 1 Noise Marine.
The Noise Marine manages to get another kill in combat, but is slaughtered.

Win to the Infantry.

--------------------

Daniel Harper
Veteran Squad
- 3 Plasmaguns
- Power Weapon
- Shotguns
- Demolitions

vs

Jernmajoren
10 Grey Hunters
- Power Fist
- Flamer
- Meltagun
- Wolf Standard
- Mark of the Wolven

Round 1
The Infantry shoot first, and manage to kill all of the Grey Hunters.

Round 2
The Grey Hunters shoot first, and manage to kill 5 Vets.
The Vets shoot back, killing all but the Powerfist and the MotW GH's.
The GH manage to kill another 2 Vets in combat, but the Vets manage 2 kills with the Power Weapon.

Win to the Vets. 

--------------------

Shadowfane
11 Necron Warriors

vs

Vaz
30 Ork Boyz
- Rokkit
- 2 Big Shootas
- Shootas

Round 1
The Warriors shoot first and kill 6 Orks, but the Orks manage 7 kills in return.
The Orks manage to finish them off in combat before they can strike back.

Round 2
The Orks manage to kill 4 Necrons in shooting, but the Necrons manage 5 kills in return.
The Orks charge, and annihilate the Necrons in combat.

Win to the Orks.

--------------------

The Meddler
7 Death Company
- 3 Power Weapons
- 1 Plasma Pistol

vs

Karnax
7 Death Company
- 2 Power Weapons
- 1 Thunder Hammer

Round 1
Meddler shoots first, killing 1 of Karnax's DC.
Karnax shoots back, killing 2!
Meddler charges, and manages to kill all except for the TH, which fails to hit.
Karnax's last DC dies from No Retreat.

Round 2
Karnax shoots, killing 1 of Meddlers DC.
Meddler shoots back, killing 1 of Karnax's DC.
Karnax assaults, and manages to kill 4 of Meddler's DC before he strikes back and kills 2 in return.
The TH strikes, killing the last 2 of Meddlers DC.

Quite possibly one of the fastest and closest games yet!
It was basically the +1A +1I and +1S on the charge that gave the charger an easy win.
In the end though, Meddler won by 1 model. Had the TH killed a DC (which more often than not it should) then the game would have been a draw. 
Very evenly matched game, with the luck going to Meddler.

--------------------

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
6 Noise Marines
- Champ w Power Weapon and Doom Siren
- 5 Sonic Blasters

vs

Drannith
26 Ork Boyz
- Choppa/Slugga
- Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

Round 1
The Noise Marines shoot first, killing 6 Orks.
The Orks shoot back, killing 1 Noise Marine.
The Noise Marines charge, but only manage 1 kill.
The Orks strike back, killing all of the Noise Marines.

Round 2
The Orks shoot first, managing to kill 2 Noise Marines.
The Noise Marines shoot back, killing only 2 Orks.
The Orks charge, and only lose 3 models before killing the Noise Marines.

Win goes to the Orks.

--------------------

the Autarch
10 Dire Avengers
- Exarch w Power Weapon and Shimmershield
- Bladestorm
- Defend

vs

Raging Platipus
5 Thousand Sons
- Sorcerer
- Warptime

Round 1
The Dire Avengers use Bladestorm, and manage to kill 4 of the 5 1kSons.
The Sorcerer fires back, but doesnt manage any kills.
The DA's assault, and finish him off in combat.

Round 2
The 1kSons shoot, and manage to kill 5 DA's.
The DA's Bladestorm back, and manage to take down 3 1kSons.
The 1kSons assault, but are killed before they can do any damage.

A win to the DA's.
A very unfortunate match-up for the 1kSons though. Their real strength is with the AP3 rounds and the 4++ save, which doesn't really help much against DA's.
Had the 1kSons been up against a MEQ, they may have progressed to the next round.

--------------------

Ascendant
7 Berzerkers
- Champ w Power Fist

vs

Dawnstar
11 Genestealers
- Broodlord (upgrade)

Round 1
The Berzerkers shoot, but dont manage any kills.
The Berzerkers charge.
The Genestealers attack, but only manage to kill 1 Berzerker.
The Berzerkers strike back, and manage to kill 6 Genestealers while reducing the Broodlord to 1 wound.
Next round of combat and the Genestealers kill another 2, and the Berzerkers manage no kills against the Genestealers.
Next round of combat and the Genestealers manage to finish them off.

Round 2
The Berzerkers shoot, but do nothing.
The Genestealers charge, and manage to score enough wounds to kill all 7 Berzerkers.

Easy win to the Genestealers.
If the Genestealers had Toxin Sacs, they would have been able to beat them with 1 arm tied behind their back lol.

--------------------

Sasha Nein
13 Plaguebearers
- Instrument

vs

Sausage
15 wyches
- 2 Nets and Impalers
- Hekatrix w Agoniser

Round 1
The Wyches shoot, and manage to take down a Plaguebearer.
The Plaguebearers charge but the Wyches kill 2 before they attack.
The Plaguebearers manage to kill 1 Wych.
The Plaguebearers take another casualty from No Retreat.
Next round of combat and the Wyches kill another Plaguebearer, and the Plaguebearers get no kills.
Next round of combat and the Plaguebearers manage to kill 3 Wyches without taking any casulaties.
The Wyches manage to kill another Plaguebearer, but the Plaguebearers kill 1 in return.
7 Plaguebearers vs 9+1 Wyches.
Next round of combat and another Plaguebearer goes down, and no Wyches go down.
Next round of combat and 2 more Plaguebearers go down, and still 10 Wyches alive.
(FOr the love of god, when will it end!!!!)
Another Plaguebearer goes down, and still 10 Wyches.
Next round of combat, and the Plaguebearers finally go down!!!!

Round 2
The Wyches shoot, and amazingly manage to kill 5 Plaguebearers.
The Wyches assault, and manage to kill another 4 Plaguebearers while the Plaguebearers kill 2 Wyches.
Next round of combat and another Plaguebearer goes down, along with 1 Wych.
Next round of combat, and nothing happens.
Next round of combat, and nothing happens.
Next round of combat, and once again nothing happens.
Next round of combat, and the Wyches manage to get 3 kills, giving them the victory.

Win to the Wyches.

--------------------

Aramoro
4 Tyranid Warriors
- Boneswords + Lashwhips
- Devourers
- Toxin Sacs

vs

aboytervigon
3 Infantry squads (blobbed)
- Commissar w Power Weapon
- Grenade Launcher
200 points

Round 1
Warriors shoot first, killing 2 Infantry.
The Infantry fire back, and manage to kill 2 Warriors (6 wounds) with Lasguns!
The Warriors charge, and manage to kill 3 Infantry.
The Infantry attack back, and manage to kill 1 Warrior (3 wounds).
Next round of combat, and the Warrior manages to kill 2 more Infantry before being killed.

Round 2
Infantry shoots first, but only manages to kill 1 warrior (3 wounds).
The Warriors shoot back, killing 3 Infantry.
The Warriors strike first in combat, and manage to kill 5 Infantry.
The Infantry strikes back, but only manages 1 wound.
Next round of combat and the Warriors kill another 3 Infantry.
The Infantry strike back, killing another Warrior.
Its now 2 Warriors (3W + 2W) vs 19 Infantry (w Commissar).
Warriors strike first, killing another 3 Infantry.
The Infantry strike back dealing 4 wounds, leaving a lone Warrior on 1 wound.
Next round of combat and the Warrior manages to take down another 2 Infantry before dying.

Winner is the Infantry.

--------------------

mynameisgrax
13 Plaguebearers
- Instrument

vs

Wusword77
5 Plague Marines
- Champ w Power Fist/c-Flamer/Plasma Pistol
- Plasmagun
- Flamer

Round 1
The PM's dont manage to get any kills in shooting.
The PB's charge, and the PM's manage to get 2 kills.
The PB's then get 1 kill, before another PB goes down to the Powerfist.
10 PB vs 4 PM
Next round of combat and the PM's manage to kill another 4 PB's without taking any casualties.
Next round of combat and the PB dont take any casualties, and manage to kill another PM.
6 PB vs 3 PM
Next round and the PM again dont manage any kills, and the PB's manage 1.
6 PB vs 2 PM.
Next round and neither side does anything.
Next round and 1 from each side goes down.
Its now 5 PB's vs the Champ with the PF.
Next round and another PB goes down and the Champ survives.
Next round and the Champ is killed.

Round 2
The PM's shoot, and manage 1 kill.
The PM's manage to kill 4 PB's in combat, and the PB's manage to kill 1 PM.
8 PB's vs 4 PM's.
The PM's manage to kill another 1 without taking any casualties.
7 PB vs 4 PM
Next round and nothing happens.
Next round and nothing happens.
Next round and nothing happens.
Next round and nothing happens.
(Starting to get tired of rolling dice lol).
Next round and 2 PB are killed, and so is 1 PM.
5 PB vs 3 PM.
Next round, and another 2 PB and 2 PM go down.
3 PB vs Champ
Next round, and the Champ kills 2 more PB's.
1 PB vs Champ
Next round and nothing happens.
Next round and nothing happens.
Next round and nothing happens.
Next round and nothing happens.
Next round and nothing happens.
Next round and nothing happens.
(This is beyond a joke lol)
Next round and nothing happens.
Next round and nothing happens.
Next round and nothing happens.
(My arm is starting to cramp up)
Next round and nothing happens.
Next round and nothing happens.
(I honestly cant believe this. The dam PB just keeps passing his 5+ inv)
Next round and nothing happens.
FINALLY THE CHAMP FINISHES HIM OFF!!!!!!!!!!!! 
22 rounds of combat it took.....

Win goes to the Plaguebearers due to Round 1.

--------------------


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

FIXTURE FOR ROUND 2


--------------------

Doelago
7 Grey Knights
- Justicar

vs

Scathainn
6 Plague Marines
- Champ w Power Weapon
- 2 Plasmaguns

--------------------

coke123
7 Grey Knights
- Justicar

vs

ChaosRedCorsairLord
4 Tyranid Warriors
- Boneswords + Lashwhips
- Devourers
- Toxin Sacs

--------------------

The Thunder of KayVaan
10 Veterans
- Sergeant Bastonne
- Meltagun
- 2 Plasmaguns
- Demolitions

vs

Jack Mac
15 Wyches
- 3 Hydra Gauntlets
- Hekatrix w Power Weapon

--------------------

Dies Irae
8 Berzerkers
- Champ w Power Weapon

vs

Ultra111
27 Ork Boyz
- Nob w PK
- Shootas

--------------------

zas240
3 Infantry Squads
- 2 Flamers
- Meltagun

vs

Daniel Harper
Veteran Squad
- 3 Plasmaguns
- Power Weapon
- Shotguns
- Demolitions

--------------------

Vaz
30 Ork Boyz
- Rokkit
- 2 Big Shootas
- Shootas

vs

The Meddler
7 Death Company
- 3 Power Weapons
- 1 Plasma Pistol

--------------------

Drannith
26 Ork Boyz
- Choppa/Slugga
- Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

vs

the Autarch
10 Dire Avengers
- Exarch w Power Weapon and Shimmershield
- Bladestorm
- Defend

--------------------

Dawnstar
11 Genestealers
- Broodlord (upgrade)

vs

Sausage
15 wyches
- 2 Nets and Impalers
- Hekatrix w Agoniser

--------------------

aboytervigon
3 Infantry squads (blobbed)
- Commissar w Power Weapon
- Grenade Launcher
200 points

vs

mynameisgrax
13 Plaguebearers
- Instrument

--------------------


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I would get bloody bezerkers with my shitty 6+ save wouldn't I


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Doelago
> 7 Grey Knights
> - Justicar
> 
> ...


Plague Marines? Are they good? Am I doomed? Just wondering...


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Well they have Plasma Guns, and defensive grenades. Oh and T5 with FnP....


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Plague Marines? Are they good? Am I doomed? Just wondering...


I'd probably give it to the PM to be honest mate. We will both probably die this round together! :drinks:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, there's always the chance that the Shrouding Triggers. =). Still, even in that event - 14 S4 Shots = 9 Hits, 4 Wounds, 1 Dead from Shooting. Assaulting equals 15 S6 attacks = 9 Hits, 10 Wounds, 4 Dead, equals 5 Dead total before the Power Weapon Champion retaliates.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Well, there's always the chance that the Shrouding Triggers. =). Still, even in that event - 14 S4 Shots = 9 Hits, 4 Wounds, 1 Dead from Shooting. Assaulting equals 15 S6 attacks = 9 Hits, 10 Wounds, 4 Dead, equals 5 Dead total before the Power Weapon Champion retaliates.


Actually, assuming he loses none in the shooting phase, on average he will get 6 attacks in combat = 4 hit = about 3 wound = about 0.5 dead (3+ and FNP).
Then Justicar attacks, and will take out around 1.

The Grey Knights only get 1 attack each on the charge against Blight Grenades apparently.
Just the 1 attack in their profile.
They only get the True Grit bonus (counting as 2CCW) for turns that they DONT charge, which usually means that they always have 2 attacks regardless if they charged or not.
But the fact that they dont get the bonus for 2CCW on the charge, and dont get their bonus attack for charging, they are stuck with just the 1 attack in their profile.

So yes, its actually better if the Grey Knights DONT charge lol.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Forgot T5 and FNP lol.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I... I didn't know the Dice Gods can hate someone so much... :shok:


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Plague Marines? Are they good? Am I doomed? Just wondering...





Aramoro said:


> Well they have Plasma Guns, and defensive grenades. Oh and T5 with FnP....





Ultra111 said:


> I'd probably give it to the PM to be honest mate. We will both probably die this round together! :drinks:


You're forgetting 3 WS5 S6 power weapon attacks on the justicar.



KingOfCheese said:


> The Grey Knights only get 1 attack each on the charge against Blight Grenades apparently.
> Just the 1 attack in their profile.
> They only get the True Grit bonus (counting as 2CCW) for turns that they DONT charge, which usually means that they always have 2 attacks regardless if they charged or not.
> But the fact that they dont get the bonus for 2CCW on the charge, and dont get their bonus attack for charging, they are stuck with just the 1 attack in their profile.
> ...


Why don't they get the bonus for charging? It says in the rules that in each round one unit counts as charging? Wait, is this because of blight grenades? To be honest, it all depends on those plasma guns. If a reasonable number of knights (even half) get into combat, the PMs are boned. Not to mention there's a chance that the knights might take one down with shooting, even if it is a slim chance.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I only just found this thread... Feel sad I missed out. Is there any possibility for another thing like this soon?


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Dude, this is the third game KoC has run. I don't know if he plans to continue, but I sure as hell hope he does!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

So from the sounds of it, I am fucked...? Well, we can always hope that the Plasma Guns overheat! What are the chances of that?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

2 Chances of 17%.

And then they get a 3+ Armour Save and a 4+ to ignore it - so that's a 12% chance of one dieing from Overheating.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

So good odds then......


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> So good odds then......


Indeed... Now I just need to "borrow" some "equipment" from Serpion5 so that I can secretly manipulate the results... Finally I have some use of those machines...


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> The Orks charge, and the Noise Marines manage to kill 2 more Boyz before they get absolutely raped in combat.


At least they went down in a way that would please Slaanesh :laugh:

Congrats Ultra. I hope those Bezerkers mash you up good


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow! My plaguebearer vs plague marine match was hilarious! Sorry about all the rolling there, King of Cheese. ^_^

It'll be interesting to see how I fare against the infantry blob next round. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Darn thunder hammer guy, why couldn't you hit. Ah well, my bro will probably get raped by those boyz.:laugh:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Cocakoala said:


> At least they went down in a way that would please Slaanesh :laugh:


:laugh: So thats why you bastards die with a smile on your face?


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

Yay, I beat my bro:yahoo:! If I lose now, I'll die happy (or at least my DC will:biggrin. So, a horde of orks. On the charge, I pwn them (str 5 Int 5 +1 attack for me, str3 int2 for them :biggrin, while if they charge, it is more evenly matched (str4 int4 for me, str4 int3 +1 attack for them). Have to hope I do well when I charge.

For Sanguinius!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Doelago said:


> :laugh: So thats why you bastards die with a smile on your face?


Sure, my guys had a simultaneous orgasm right in the first round, and there was 8 of them so I imagine they pissed Khorne off something fierce, making it all the more pleasing to Slaanesh. Afterwards I think those 8 guys have merged into a single Slaaneshi Greater Daemon of group sex.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> Sure, my guys had a simultaneous orgasm right in the first round, and there was 8 of them so I imagine they pissed Khorne off something fierce, making it all the more pleasing to Slaanesh. Afterwards I think those 8 guys have merged into a single Slaaneshi Greater Daemon of group sex.


:shok: Not all that odd that you are branded heretics... I think I will follow the orders, and kill on sight...


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

The Meddler said:


> For Sanguinius!


May he rot in hell. :grin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Karnax said:


> May he rot in hell. :grin:


You are begging for it... :threaten: *Burn heretic, burn!*

Cant wait to see the results...


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

What is the save for a wyche? :scratchhead:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The Thunder of KayVaan said:


> What is the save for a wyche? :scratchhead:


Armor save? 6+ I think...


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

However I think they have a 4++ in combat.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Karnax said:


> However I think they have a 4++ in combat.


Sounds reasonable that they would have a 4+ inv. save in CC, as they are fast as bullets in combat, right?


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

they are gonna die by my shooting then :biggrin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The Thunder of KayVaan said:


> they are gonna die by my shooting then :biggrin:


Have fun then... :wink:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> So good odds then......


No. That means for every Get's Hot shot (4 in total) which causes a dead guy, 16 will fail to cause that wound.


----------



## Sausage (Dec 11, 2010)

well my wychs vs GOD DAMN GENESTEALERS ohh well should be close glad i took shardnets and impalers!!!


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

nvm I was the one who was confused. So glad the Commisar cant be picked of in close combat he's gonna be my plaguebearer killing guy got a question since my Commisar cant rapid-fire does he loose his charge bonus?.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hoping my ranged weapons will dwingle those bezerkers down before they can rape me...


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I seem to be pretty lucky with the fixtures. My warriors continue to get there favourite meal; Space Marines. Nom nom nom.

Those big horde units look a bit scary though.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Those big horde units look a bit scary though.


Thats why I want then dead...


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I think I'll be a lot more confident if I manage to get past those bezerkers...Then I'm coming for you Doelago :spiteful:


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> I seem to be pretty lucky with the fixtures. My warriors continue to get there favourite meal; Space Marines. Nom nom nom.
> 
> Those big horde units look a bit scary though.


I seem to be pretty lucky with the fixtures. My berzerkers continue to get there favourite meal; hordes. Nom nom nom.

Those big Space Marines units look a bit scary though. 

Nice results so far, I was pretty confident about the gaunts but I wonder what will happen with the Orks....with INCREDIBLY lucky rolls i can kill them out before the nob swings his Klaw....hell that would be awesome :victory:

EDIT: hmm, GKs if I win? Thankfully I took a power weapon!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ultra111 said:


> I think I'll be a lot more confident if I manage to get past those bezerkers...Then I'm coming for you Doelago :spiteful:










_Our faith makes us strong. Onwards Brothers!_


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

Now that I think about it, my DC are outnumbered over 4 to 1. I'm gonna get raped... *BUT IT WILL BE A GLORIOUS DEATH!!!!*.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The Meddler said:


> Now that I think about it, my DC are outnumbered over 4 to 1. I'm gonna get raped... *BUT IT WILL BE A GLORIOUS DEATH!!!!*.


A death in the name of the Emperor is an glorious death... :wink:


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I just hope I keep facing small units my guard are winning by being too numerous to kill in close combat.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> FIXTURE FOR ROUND 2
> Dawnstar
> 11 Genestealers
> - Broodlord (upgrade)
> ...


Now THIS should be an interesting match-up


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I still reckon those 60 odd guardsmen or one of the ork hordes will win the competition.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I only just found this thread... Feel sad I missed out. Is there any possibility for another thing like this soon?


Give it a couple of days and i will start taking entries to game #4.
Details will be posted in a new thread. 



coke123 said:


> Dude, this is the third game KoC has run. I don't know if he plans to continue, but I sure as hell hope he does!


Hells yeah!!!!!! :biggrin:



mynameisgrax said:


> Wow! My plaguebearer vs plague marine match was hilarious! Sorry about all the rolling there, King of Cheese. ^_^


Haha, all good mate.
Was fun to see the final result. 



The Thunder of KayVaan said:


> What is the save for a wyche? :scratchhead:


6+ save.
But they get a 4+ invulnerable in combat only.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Sausage said:


> well my wychs vs GOD DAMN GENESTEALERS ohh well should be close glad i took shardnets and impalers!!!


No doubt they will help you, a LOT.
Basically halving their attacks.
Strike at the same time.
Rending is useless.
Should be a very interesting game, although i think the Wyches should get the win.



aboytervigon said:


> nvm I was the one who was confused. So glad the Commisar cant be picked of in close combat he's gonna be my plaguebearer killing guy got a question since my Commisar cant rapid-fire does he loose his charge bonus?.


If the rest of the unit rapid fires, then yes he loses the bonus.
I honestly wouldnt rely on your Commissar to be the Plaguebearer killer.
He is wounding on 6's. :laugh:



ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> I seem to be pretty lucky with the fixtures. My warriors continue to get there favourite meal; Space Marines. Nom nom nom.
> 
> Those big horde units look a bit scary though.


You know as well as i do that you WILL have to face them eventually. :laugh:



aboytervigon said:


> I just hope I keep facing small units my guard are winning by being too numerous to kill in close combat.


You will want to hope that the Orks keep dominating. You will have more chance against them than anything else.
Although if the Orks shoot first, then you are going to get shot just as bad.
Would be close over both rounds though.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

A quick question Cheese, Are you using Bastonnes orders?


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey cheese, when are you going to post the results for the next round?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

The Thunder of KayVaan said:


> A quick question Cheese, Are you using Bastonnes orders?


Yes.



Dawnstar said:


> Hey cheese, when are you going to post the results for the next round?


Couple of hours.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Don't rush the cheese. Like others he has a life outside this website.

Unlike me...


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Don't rush the cheese. Like others he has a life outside this website.


Yes. People must not anger The Cheese!
Or else....... :dunno:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

RESULTS FOR ROUND 2


--------------------

Doelago
7 Grey Knights
- Justicar

vs

Scathainn
6 Plague Marines
- Champ w Power Weapon
- 2 Plasmaguns

Round 1
The GK kill 1 PM with shooting, but the PM's kill 2 GK's with plasma.
The GK charge and dont kill anything, with the PM's killing 2 GK's.
Next round of combat and the GK kill 2 PM's, and the PM's kill 1 GK.
GK + Just vs 2 PM's + Champ
Next round and the GK kill 1 PM, and the PM kill 1 GK.
J vs PM+C
Next round of combat and the Justicar manages to kill both PM's!

Round 2
The PM's shoot and kill 2 GK's, while the GK dont manage any kills.
The GK strike first killing 2 PM's, and the PM's dont get any kills.
Next round of combat and the GK kill 1 PM, and the PM's kill 1 GK.
3 GK + J vs 2 PM's + Champ
Next round of combat and the Justicar kills 2 PM's, and the Champ does no damage.
Next round and nothing happens.
Next round and the Justicar kills the Champ.

Win to Doelago.

--------------------

coke123
7 Grey Knights
- Justicar

vs

ChaosRedCorsairLord
4 Tyranid Warriors
- Boneswords + Lashwhips
- Devourers
- Toxin Sacs

Round 1
The GK shoot, and deal 2 wounds.
The Warriors shoot back, but manage no kills.
The GK charge, but the Warriors strike first.
The Warriors kill 3 GK, and the GK deal 5 wounds (killing 2 Warriors).
Next round of combat and another GK goes down, as well as a Warrior (4 wounds).
Next round of combat and nothing happens.
Next round of combat and the Warrior kills a GK before the GK finish them off.

Round 2
The Warriors shoot first, killing 2.
The GK shoot back, taking 1 wound off a Warrior.
The Warriors charge, and wipe them out before they can attack back.

Win to the Warriors.


--------------------

The Thunder of KayVaan
10 Veterans
- Sergeant Bastonne
- Meltagun
- 2 Plasmaguns
- Demolitions

vs

Jack Mac
15 Wyches
- 3 Hydra Gauntlets
- Hekatrix w Power Weapon

Round 1
The Vets kill all but 2 Wyches.
The Wyches shoot back, doing nothing.
The Wyches attack and kill 3 in combat, and the Vets kill 1 Wych.
Next round of combat and the Hekatrix kills 1 Vet, but is slain.

Round 2
The Wyches kill 3 Vets in shooting, and the Vets kill all but 2 Wyches.
The Wyches charge and kill 3 Vets, and the Vets leave only the Hekatrix standing.
Next round of combat and the Hekatrix does nothing, and Bastonne kills the Hekatrix.

Win to the Vets.

--------------------

Dies Irae
8 Berzerkers
- Champ w Power Weapon

vs

Ultra111
27 Ork Boyz
- Nob w PK
- Shootas

Round 1
The Berzerkers shoot first, killing 1 Boy.
The Boyz shoot back, killing all but 3 normal Berzerkers.
The Berzerkers charge and kill 4 Boyz, but the Boyz finish them off.

Round 2
The Boyz shoot first, killing 3 Berzerkers.
The Berzerkers shoot back, killing 3 BOyz.
The Orks charge, but the KB strike first.
The KB kill 2 Boyz, but the Boyz slaughter them.

Win to the Boyz.

--------------------

zas240
3 Infantry Squads
- 2 Flamers
- Meltagun

vs

Daniel Harper
Veteran Squad
- 3 Plasmaguns
- Power Weapon
- Shotguns
- Demolitions

Round 1
The Infantry SLAUGHTER the Vets in shooting.

Round 2
The Vets kill 18 Infantry, and the Infantry slaughter the Vets again.

Win to the Infantry.

--------------------

Vaz
30 Ork Boyz
- Rokkit
- 2 Big Shootas
- Shootas

vs

The Meddler
7 Death Company
- 3 Power Weapons
- 1 Plasma Pistol

Round 1
The Orks shoot first, killing 2 PW DC and the PP DC.
The DC shoot back, doing nothing.
The Orks charge, and the DC strike first killing 4 Boyz.
The Boyz attack back, killing 2 DC.
Next round of combat and the DC kill 1 Boy, but the Boyz finish them off.

Round 2
The DC kill 2 Boyz.
The Boyz shoot back, killing nothing.
The DC assault, killing 19 Boyz.
The Boyz attack back, killing 1 DC.
Next round and the DC kill 3 Boyz, and the Boyz manage no kills.
Next round and the DC finish them off.

The DC win by only 10 VP's!!!!!!!!!

--------------------

Drannith
26 Ork Boyz
- Choppa/Slugga
- Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

vs

the Autarch
10 Dire Avengers
- Exarch w Power Weapon and Shimmershield
- Bladestorm
- Defend

Round 1
The Orks shoot first, killing 3 DA's.
The DA's shoot back, killing 8 Boyz.
The Orks charge but the DA's strike first.
The DA's kill 1 Boy, and the Boyz kill 1 DA and the Exarch.
Suprisingly, the Orks manage to do a sweeping advance.

Round 2
The DA shoot, killing 8 Boyz.
The Boyz shoot back, killing 1 DA.
The DA charge, killing 2 Boyz.
The Boyz strike back, killing 4.
Next round of combat and the DA kill 1 Boy, and the Boyz kill all but the Exarch.
Next round and the Boyz finish off the Exarch.

Win to the Boyz.

--------------------

Dawnstar
11 Genestealers
- Broodlord (upgrade)

vs

Sausage
15 wyches
- 2 Nets and Impalers
- Hekatrix w Agoniser

Round 1
The Wyches take down 1 Genestealer in the shooting phase, and take a wound off the Broodlord.
The Genestealers charge, and the Broodlord kills 2 Wyches.
The Genestealers and Wyches strike simultaneously, and 4 Wyches go down along with 1 Genestealer.
The Wyches fail their leadership, and are caught by a sweeping advance.

Round 2
The Wyches shoot, and manage to take 1 wound off the Broodlord.
The Wyches charge, and kill 6 Genestealers and reduce the Broodlord to 1 wound.
The Genestealers kill 1 Wych in return.
The Genestealers fail their leadership, and are caught by a sweeping advance.

Win goes to the Wyches.

--------------------

aboytervigon
3 Infantry squads (blobbed)
- Commissar w Power Weapon
- Grenade Launcher
200 points

vs

mynameisgrax
13 Plaguebearers
- Instrument

Round 1
The Infantry shoots, killing 4 PB's.
The Infantry manages to kill 1 PB in combat, and the PB kills 1 Infantry.
Next round of combat and the Infantry kill another PB, and the PB kill 2 Infantry.
Next round of combat and 2 Infantry go down.
Next round and 4 more PB's go down, along with 1 Infantry.
Next round and the PB are wiped out.

Round 2
Nothing happens in shooting.
The PB's charge.
The Infantry kill 3 PB's, and the PB's kill 6 Infantry.
Next round and 3 Infantry go down.
Next round and 5 Infantry go down.
Next round and 2 Infantry go down.
Next round and 1 PM goes down.
Next round and 3 Infantry go down.
Next round and 1 Infantry go down.
Next round and 1 PM and 2 Infantry go down.
Next round and 1 PM and 3 Infantry go down.
Next round and 3 Infantry go down.
Next round and the PB finish them off.

The Infantry get the win.

--------------------


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Damn. Oh well, better luck next time, I guess.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Now there are 9 players left, i have the tough decision of trying to kick a player out.
Ill go over the results and see who did the least damage.
(Unless somebody wants to work it out for me? lol)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Doelago
> 7 Grey Knights
> - Justicar
> 
> ...










_"The Heretics will suffer the ultimate punishment!"_









Lets just say that I am really proud of my Justicar! He truly walks among heroes...


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

That last one was close. How about you invent your own unit and have a roll of to see who it faces KoC you wont have to kick anyone your guy doesn't go on if he wins the unit he defeated is removed.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Doelago said:


> _"The Heretics will suffer the ultimate punishment!"_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kept saying you guys were forgetting the justicar! Onwards brother! Avenge me!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

coke123 said:


> I kept saying you guys were forgetting the justicar! Onwards brother! Avenge me!


I will avenge your death Brother... The Xeno scum will be punished for their heresies!


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck...

Thought I had that one in the bag....well, at least you were a worthy foe!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Scathainn said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck...
> 
> Thought I had that one in the bag....well, at least you were a worthy foe!


Thank you... :wink:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Here are the 9 remaining players

--------------------

Doelago
7 Grey Knights
- Justicar

ChaosRedCorsairLord
4 Tyranid Warriors
- Boneswords + Lashwhips
- Devourers
- Toxin Sacs

The Thunder of KayVaan
10 Veterans
- Sergeant Bastonne
- Meltagun
- 2 Plasmaguns
- Demolitions

Ultra111
27 Ork Boyz
- Nob w PK
- Shootas

zas240
3 Infantry Squads
- 2 Flamers
- Meltagun

The Meddler
7 Death Company
- 3 Power Weapons
- 1 Plasma Pistol

Drannith
26 Ork Boyz
- Choppa/Slugga
- Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

Sausage
15 wyches
- 2 Nets and Impalers
- Hekatrix w Agoniser

aboytervigon
3 Infantry squads (blobbed)
- Commissar w Power Weapon
- Grenade Launcher
200 points

--------------------

I will announce the unlucky player who will be eliminated in the next 10-15 mins.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> I will announce the unlucky player who will be eliminated in the next 10-15 mins.


Fuuuuuck! And I am supposed to avenge the death of several Grey Knights...


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, after going back over the results, it is fairly clear who the unlucky player is going to be.

I am very sorry Meddler, but you are going to have to sit this one out. 

Meddler was the only player who only won 2 of the 4 games played, and both rounds were EXTREMELY close with only a single model between a win and a loss.

Your retirement will not go unrewarded though.
For your efforts against the DC and the Boyz, and your honorable retirement, i am going to give you +5 rep.
Best of luck for the next game mate, hope to see you there.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Rather than just matching up the units in the order they appear for the next round, i have completely randomized the units to add a little bit of unpredictability for who plays who. 

Here are the match-ups for the next round!!!!!

Round 3

--------------------

The Thunder of KayVaan
10 Veterans
- Sergeant Bastonne
- Meltagun
- 2 Plasmaguns
- Demolitions

vs

Ultra111
27 Ork Boyz
- Nob w PK
- Shootas

--------------------

zas240
3 Infantry Squads
- 2 Flamers
- Meltagun

vs

Drannith
26 Ork Boyz
- Choppa/Slugga
- Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

--------------------

Doelago
7 Grey Knights
- Justicar

vs

aboytervigon
3 Infantry squads (blobbed)
- Commissar w Power Weapon
- Grenade Launcher
200 points

--------------------

ChaosRedCorsairLord
4 Tyranid Warriors
- Boneswords + Lashwhips
- Devourers
- Toxin Sacs

vs

Sausage
15 wyches
- 2 Nets and Impalers
- Hekatrix w Agoniser

--------------------


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Infantry squad vs the ork boyz looks promising. Expecting lots of casualties on both sides but the orks will narrowly win.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Maybe the next tourney also only allows choices from 1 slot like elites, fast attack or HQ battle!


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Doelgo my Commisar has found you cowardly you shall be terminated for cowardice For the honour of Cadia!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Doelago
> 7 Grey Knights
> - Justicar
> 
> ...


Fuck? How many Guardsmen is that anyway? I take it as if I was fucked...


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Fuck? How many Guardsmen is that anyway? I take it as if I was fucked...


31 guardsmen.

You're probably screwed :laugh:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Once in combat however they will survive better. Also guardsmen have BS3, S3 guns that have no AP. By stats out of 30 lasguns 15 will hit, 5 will wound and roughly 1-2 GK drop.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

So if most of my GKs get into CC they should have a chance?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

that would be 26 lasguns 3 laspistols 1 bolt pistol 1 power sword 56 shots in rapid fire range
with a strength 6 shot going off or a strength 3 small template life is good and no cause you grey nights have what 3 attacks each on that charge so you can take out half my squad if super lucky then ill kill maybe 2 grey knights then you maybe kill 3 guardsmen and I kill 1 more grey knight you take down 4 guardsmen and I take the rest of you out.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Wyches? Oh dear. That nasty 4+ invulnerable in combat does not look nice.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

When will the results be up?


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Damn too bad I lost to the Orks, well Khorne has some skulls, and those of fine warriors! 

Good luck Ultra111, smash them! :victory:


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Ah dang, if it weren't for that one DISASTROUS round of close combat (4 dead plaguebearers from about 35 IG attacks, which statistically should have only killed 1), I think my plaguebearers would have outlasted the IG blob. Oh well.

I like that out of the final 9 players, only 2 have similar units. Of course if I outlasted the IG player, they'd all be unique. ^_^


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> Ah dang, if it weren't for that one DISASTROUS round of close combat (4 dead plaguebearers from about 35 IG attacks, which statistically should have only killed 1), I think my plaguebearers would have outlasted the IG blob. Oh well.


So I might finally have gotten a fight against some Daemons if you would have succeeded? God Damn it...


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

been away from the computer for a bit glad to see my boyz are hanging in there! Not to happy to see a double flamer unit shooting at my Boyz but I hope we can squeak out a victory.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Infantry squad vs the ork boyz looks promising. Expecting lots of casualties on both sides but the orks will narrowly win.


Thanks for the vote of confidence 



KingOfCheese said:


> Rather than just matching up the units in the order they appear for the next round, i have completely randomized the units to add a little bit of unpredictability for who plays who.
> 
> Here are the match-ups for the next round!!!!!
> 
> ...


Defeating those bezerkers has increased my hopes of getting to the final; hoping once in combat my orks will wipe them out; I've never played guard so have no idea how good they or :laugh:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dies Irae said:


> Damn too bad I lost to the Orks, well Khorne has some skulls, and those of fine warriors!
> 
> Good luck Ultra111, smash them! :victory:


Unlucky mate; I was surprised by how easy the win sounded tbh :/

And I will do my best; hopefully I'll get to last round...Got a bad feeling about those wyches though...


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Damn Ultra, You're gonna mob me! Let's hope for so Bastonneness to shine! :victory:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

The Thunder of KayVaan said:


> Damn Ultra, You're gonna mob me! Let's hope for so Bastonneness to shine! :victory:


Good luck mate :victory:

When will results be up KoC? No rush!


----------



## Sausage (Dec 11, 2010)

i can see those lashwhips are really gonna slow me down


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Ultra111 said:


> Good luck mate :victory:
> 
> When will results be up KoC? No rush!


This afternoon i will do all of the rest of the results. 

Oh, and because i am feeling generous today, all 8 people still in the tournament will get at least +4 rep from me!

Final 8 = +4 rep
Final 4 = +8 rep
Final 2 = +12 rep
Champion = +16 rep

So congratulations to everyone for making it this far! 


EDIT: I just realized, for the prizes for the top 8, plus the favoured unit, plus the 9th place, i will be handing out a total of +70 rep. :laugh:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Sweet  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> This afternoon i will do all of the rest of the results.
> 
> Oh, and because i am feeling generous today, all 8 people still in the tournament will get at least +4 rep from me!
> 
> ...



Sweet!  Lol...


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Rolling the results now.
Should be done in half an hour.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Round 3 Results

--------------------

The Thunder of KayVaan
10 Veterans
- Sergeant Bastonne
- Meltagun
- 2 Plasmaguns
- Demolitions

vs

Ultra111
27 Ork Boyz
- Nob w PK
- Shootas

Round 1
The Vets shoot and kill 11 Orks.
The Orks shoot back, killing 6 Vets.
The Vets manage to kill 2 Orks, and the orks finish them off.

Round 2
The Orks shoot, and kill all but 3 Vets.
The Vets shoot back, killing 4 Orks.
The Orks charge, and finish them off.

Win to the Orks.

--------------------

zas240
3 Infantry Squads
- 2 Flamers
- Meltagun

vs

Drannith
26 Ork Boyz
- Choppa/Slugga
- Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

Round 1
The Infantry shoot, and kill 19 Boyz.
The Boyz shoot back, killing 2 infantry.
In combat, 8 infantry go down along with 3 Boyz.
Infantry fail their morale test, and are caught by a sweeping advance.

Round 2
8 Infantry go down to the Orks shooing.
The Infantry shoot back, killing 18 Boyz.
The Boyz assault, and kill 12 Infantry.
The Infantry kill 3 Orks in return.
The Infantry are caught by a sweeping advance.

Both rounds the Infantry came VERY close to wiping out the Orks. If they had a little more luck, it would have been close. 

Win goes to the Orks.

--------------------

Doelago
7 Grey Knights
- Justicar

vs

aboytervigon
3 Infantry squads (blobbed)
- Commissar w Power Weapon
- Grenade Launcher
200 points

Round 1
The GK shoot, killing 7 Infantry.
The Infantry shoot back, killing 2 GK's.
The GK charge, and kill 6 Infantry.
The Infantry attack back, killing 1 GK.
Next round of combat and another 2 Infantry go down, along with 2 GK.
Next round of combat and 3 more Infantry go down.
Next round of combat and 1 GK goes down.
Next round of combat and the Justicar kills 2 more Infantry before being killed.

Round 2
The Infantry shoot, killing 4 GK and the Justicar.
The 2 GK shoot back, killing 1 Infantry.
The GK manage to kill 2 Infantry, but are killed.

Win to the Infantry.

--------------------

ChaosRedCorsairLord
4 Tyranid Warriors
- Boneswords + Lashwhips
- Devourers
- Toxin Sacs

vs

Sausage
15 wyches
- 2 Nets and Impalers
- Hekatrix w Agoniser

Round 1
The Warriors shoot first, and kill 4 Wyches.
The Wyches shoot back, and manage to kill a Warrior.
The Warriors charge, and kill only 2 Wyches.
The Wyches strike back, taking 2 wounds off a Warrior.
Next round of combat and 1 Wych goes down, as does a Warrior (3 wounds).
Next round of combat and only 1 Warrior is left standing on 2 wounds.
Next round of combat and another Wych goes down, but so does the Warrior.

Round 2
The Wyches shoot first, and take out a Warrior.
The Warriors shoot back, killing 5 Wyches.
The Wyches charge, but the Warriors strike first.
The Warriors manage no kills, and the Wyches strike back killing 2 Warriors.
Next round of combat and the Warrior kills 1 Wych before he is killed.

Win to the Wyches.

--------------------


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I am now dead will loose no matter what I face but I am happy I got here.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Once again, i have paired the remaining people up randomly.
(KoC loves random number generators )






Round 4

--------------------

Ultra111
27 Ork Boyz
- Nob w PK
- Shootas

vs

Sausage
15 wyches
- 2 Nets and Impalers
- Hekatrix w Agoniser

--------------------

Drannith
26 Ork Boyz
- Choppa/Slugga
- Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

vs

aboytervigon
3 Infantry squads (blobbed)
- Commissar w Power Weapon
- Grenade Launcher
200 points

--------------------


Good luck!!!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Doelago
> 7 Grey Knights
> - Justicar
> 
> ...


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

I sense an Ork VS Ork final, don't you?


----------



## Sausage (Dec 11, 2010)

hmmmm my wychs vs ork shooting im so boned :ireful2:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

KingOfCheese said:


> Here are the 9 remaining players
> 
> --------------------
> 
> ...



I think you forgot a battle matey. It involved some Orks and some Death company, I believe?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Round 4 Results

--------------------

Ultra111
27 Ork Boyz
- Nob w PK
- Shootas

vs

Sausage
15 wyches
- 2 Nets and Impalers
- Hekatrix w Agoniser

Round 1
The Orks shoot, killing everything except for the Hekatrix and a Wych with the Net.
The Wyches shoot back, killing 1 Boy.
The Boyz charge, and the Wyches manage to kill 2 Boyz before they are slaughtered.

Round 2
The Wyches shoot first, killing 4 Boyz.
The Boyz shoot back, killing 7 Wyches.
The Wyches charge, and kill only 3 Boyz.
The Boyz hit back, killing 6 Wyches.
Next round of combat and the Wyches manage to kill 2 more Boyz before being killed.

Win to the Boyz.

--------------------

Drannith
26 Ork Boyz
- Choppa/Slugga
- Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

vs

aboytervigon
3 Infantry squads (blobbed)
- Commissar w Power Weapon
- Grenade Launcher
200 points

Round 1
The Boyz shoot, but only manage to kill 4 Infantry.
The Infantry shoot, killing 10 Boyz.
The Boyz charge and kill 22 Infantry while only losing 2 Boyz.
Next round of combat and 1 more Boy goes down before the last of the Infantry are wiped out.

Round 2
The Infantry shoot and manage to kill 10 Boyz.
The Boyz shoot back and manage to kill 5 Infantry.
The Infantry manage to kill 3 Boyz in combat, but the Boyz kill 9 Infantry.
Next round of combat and the Infantry kill 3 Boyz, but the Boyz kill another 5 Infantry.
9 Boyz + Nob vs 11 Infantry + Commissar.
Next round and the Infantry kill another 3 Boyz, and the Boyz kill another 6 Infantry.
Next round of combat and the Infantry manage to kill 4 Boyz, and the Boyz kill 5 Infantry.
Nob + 2 Boyz vs Commissar.
The Commissar fails to do any damage, and is punched in the head by the Power Fist.

Win to the Boyz

--------------------


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Round 5

--------------------

Ultra111
27 Ork Boyz
- Nob w PK
- Shootas

vs

Drannith
26 Ork Boyz
- Choppa/Slugga
- Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole

--------------------


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> ChaosRedCorsairLord
> 4 Tyranid Warriors
> - Boneswords + Lashwhips
> - Devourers
> ...


I agree with Doelago.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Vaz said:


> I think you forgot a battle matey. It involved some Orks and some Death company, I believe?


The Death Company were eliminated due to the odd number of players.
They were the weakest link.
Before i started the first round, i stated that 1 player from the final 9 would be eliminated, that player being the one who only won 2 of their 4 games.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

So did I lose against him? I only scanned, but I couldn't see my Orks against the DC anywhere?

Edit - my bad - snowblindness.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

:shok: Wow, I'm in the final :victory:

Choppa Orks vs Shoota Orks...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Choppa orks are gonna win. Sos Ultra!


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Round 5

--------------------

Ultra111
27 Ork Boyz
- Nob w PK
- Shootas

vs

Drannith
26 Ork Boyz
- Choppa/Slugga
- Nob w Power Klaw and Bosspole



Round 1
Ultra111 shoots first, killing 6 of Drannith's Boyz.
Drannith shoots back, killing 3 of Ultra111's Boyz.
Ultra111 charges, and kills 17 of Drannith's Boyz.
Drannith attacks back, killing 3 of Ultra111's Boyz.
Ultra wipes out Drannith with a sweeping advance.

Round 2
Drannith shoots first, killing 3 of Ultra111's Boyz.
Ultra111 shoots back, killing 13 Boyz!
Drannith assaults, and manages to wipe out all of Ultra111's Boyz before they can attack!

In Round 1, Ultra111 lost 6 Boyz.
In Round 2, Drannith lost 13 Boyz.

In conclusion, Ultra111 will be crowned the champion of KoC's Ultimate Unit game #3. 

CONGRATULATIONS! 




I will post the details of the prizes in a sec.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

The following players will receive +4 rep for finishing in the top 8.

Doelago
ChaosRedCorsairLord
The Thunder of KayVaan
zas240

-------------------------------------

*3rd Place*
+8 rep

Sausage
aboytervigon

-------------------------------------

*2nd Place*
+12 rep

Drannith

-----------------------------------

*1st place*








+16 rep

*Ultra111*


Congratulations to everyone who came in the top 8(9), and everyone else who participated. :victory:

Keep an eye out for game #4.
It is going to be a little different...... :wink:


----------



## Sausage (Dec 11, 2010)

bah humbug stupids orks go eat a rock :blackeye:


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

So how did you decide between me and the other guy who lost his match nvm.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

WHOOO! HELL YEAH!

Well played everyone else


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Game #4 has started, and i will be taking entries.

But be sure to read the rules for the new one!
Its a "Dakka Edition"!!!!!!!!!!! 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=78078


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

GG Ultra! I knew it would eventually be an Ork duel, and you won! Congrats! :victory: :clapping: :gimmefive:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dies Irae said:


> GG Ultra! I knew it would eventually be an Ork duel, and you won! Congrats! :victory: :clapping: :gimmefive:


Cheers mate


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

Ah well, I still had fun reading the different results (including lots of smashing of ork skulls). Congrats on the win Ultra111:king:. One funny thing is, I got more rep than 4 of the people who stayed in (5 for me, 4 for each of them).:yahoo:!


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

Woo placed second! Glad to see Orks are in the top 2!


----------



## Kinglopey (Sep 10, 2008)

*Ultimate Unit game - Recap*

I'm just putting in a Recap post for those of you that are getting in late and may be interested is seeing some of the old games.

I dug through the threads and got the battles. Let me know if you have any problems with the links.

I'm glad I could get in this round...

KoC's Ultimate Unit game #4 (dakka edition)

Round 1 - Results


KoC's Ultimate Unit game #3 (Troop edition)

Round 1
- 1st Half 
- 2nd Half


Round 2

Round 3


Round 4

Round 5 - Finals

*Winner:
Ultra111
27 Ork Boyz
- Nob w PK
- Shootas*


KoC's "Ultimate Unit" game #2


Round 1

- Part 1
- Part 2
- Part 3

Round 2

Round 3

Round 4

Round 5 - Finals

*Winner:
Jack Mac
26 Shoota Boyz
- Nob w PK/BP
196 points*


KoC's "Ultimate Unit" Game - ENTER HERE (Game 1)

Round 1
- Part 1 
- Part 2


Round 2

Round 3

Round 4 - Final

*Winner:
StalkerZero
Monolith
235 points*


----------

